# Confirmed, Worldmark 8 waitlist request limit



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello,

We have received your online waitlist request.  We are unable to process your Waitlist request at this time as you already have 8 waitlists on your account.  If you would like to review your pending waitlist requests, please contact the Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103.

Thank you,

WorldMark by Wyndham
9805 Willows Rd.
Redmond, WA 98052
Wyndham Vacation Ownership, A Wyndham Worldwide Company www.wyndhamworldwide.com

**This email was sent from a notification-only address that is not monitored. Please do not reply to this message**


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 23, 2016)

This really bugs me as there is presently no way you can see your waitlist on line. You have to call. 

If you could see your list on line, you could decide which request you want to keep and which you want to delete when adding a new request instead of having to call and wait and wait to speak with someone.

And there are a dozen ways to Sunday to make a waitlist request for a multiple day stay including different unit size, minimum and maximum days accepted, etc.

Grrrrr...........


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't own Worldmark, but I suspect that this issue probably impacts less than 1% of their ownership.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2016)

Word is that the limit is going to be 4 

The waitlist is one of the best things about Worldmark. No it doesn't work online, you have to call in but it works almost all the time Just pick up the phone. You won't be sorry


----------



## LLW (Apr 24, 2016)

sun starved Gayle said:


> This really bugs me as there is presently no way you can see your waitlist on line. You have to call.
> 
> If you could see your list on line, you could decide which request you want to keep and which you want to delete when adding a new request instead of having to call and wait and wait to speak with someone.
> 
> ...





dioxide45 said:


> I don't own Worldmark, but I suspect that this issue probably impacts less than 1% of their ownership.



In addition, waitlisting is a developer product, not part of Worldmark. Wyndham can decide to change it at any time. See this in the Online Reference Library:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/onlinelearningcenter/usingthewebsite/policies.jsp
(You need to be signed in to your WM account.)

_"Policies

The following policies were created by the developer, are separate from the WorldMark, The Club Guidelines and  TravelShare Program Rules, and are subject to change at any time.
Fax Time Rentals
Waitlist Policy
Best Fit Policy"_

It has been reported on wmowners.com that at the March 2016 Board meeting club management (Wyndham) said that system work is being done for a scheduled May implementation of the number of waitlists going down to 4 from 8.


----------

